# GREAT MULTI PURPOSE SHOP TOWEL



## RonPeters (Jul 7, 2010)

I also use Bounty quilted paper towels. No lint! Which is really nice when varnishing!


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks for the review.

It would take a lot of convincing to get me to stop using those blue shop paper towels I buy at Sams. No lint and great absorbency.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Oh nice, I may have to look into these. I usually use the Box of Towels from the Home Depot and cut up old T-shirts. Something better would certainly be helpful.


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

Love that picture Abbott.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Yeah, those are the Makita tool girls. The red head is the USA tool girl and the dark haired beauty is the tool senorita from Mexico. I just love them…er, I mean Makita tools.


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

Yeah, Me too!


----------



## RJS (Aug 10, 2010)

We use these for everything at work. They are some of the best disposable towels out there. You can also buy them from office supply companies in big rolls, boxes, or the packages, and they are cheaper than the blue towels if you buy them by the case.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I found a case of 1080 here for $35.00 Click Free shipping. I am going to soon place an order. Thanks for the tip Roz.


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

For all of you Sci Fi fans that are also woodworkers, in the Douglas Adams series of books entitled "Hitchikers Guide to the Galaxy" there are two things to always remember when you get in a tight spot while traveling throughout the universe. The first is "Don't Panic." The second is, "never go anywhere without your towel." A good towel is indispensible when you need one.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Are we really reviewing paper towels? What kind of toilet paper do you use? Come on, some things are just not worth reviewing…


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

Sears and Roebuck, You don't have to read it, if it doesn't help you.


----------



## jimc (Mar 6, 2008)

Personally, I found this to be a very informative and helpful post. Thanks, Roz. I'll be ordering some of these soon if I am unable to find any locally.

Jim


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks Jim, Glad you found it helpful.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

*Rich* Are the blue ones good tack cloths too?


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

Rich, the blue towels I think you are talking about are the heavy shop hand towels. They don't pick up fine dust as well as these towels discussed here.


----------



## ShopCat (Aug 7, 2008)

Actually, I came here looking for exactly this information. The whole Wypall idea seemed like a good idea, but I wanted to know which level would be good for French Polishing, which can make a mess of cotton rags, and really has to be done soft and lint-free. So, I will try the L30. Thanks.


----------

